# Logitech webcam!

## Fracoon

Hi@all

ich hab ne Logitech webcam.

hab hier im forum gelesen das ich um die zu benutzen im kernel "USB Phillips Cameras" bei USB-Support aktivieren muss.

Hab mich schon dumm und dämlich gesucht aber kann die option nicht finden V4L is aktiviert und funktioniert auch.. meine TV-Karte funzt einwandfrei.

Ich hab nen 2.6.6er kernel. 

kann mir irgendwer helfen?

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

unter device-driver=>multimedia devices=>video for linux gibts für die logitech-cam sogar den "echten" treiber  :Wink: 

Quickcam color sollte für jede logitech-cam funktionieren.

----------

## Fracoon

hmmmm...

als hab den treiber jetzt als module...

kann das modul auch laden... 

aber in /dev/v4l

erscheint nur video0 und das is meine TV-Karte

=(

----------

## stahlsau

mmh..such mal im forum nach quickcam oder webcam...da gibts n paar threads zu, bestimmt ist da auch was für dich bei  :Wink: 

Hab meine wieder verkauft weil ich sie irgendwie nicht brauchen kann - hatte sie ne zeit lang als bewegungsmelder mit autoshot-funktion eingesetzt, aber da ich eh der einzige bin, der meinen rechner benutzt...naja, war mal interessant  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> unter device-driver=>multimedia devices=>video for linux gibts für die logitech-cam sogar den "echten" treiber 

   :Shocked:  Wie heißt denn der Treiber bei Dir? Mein 2.6.5er Kernel kennt keinen Quickcam-Treiber.

Ich benutze den Linux support for Philips USB webcams. Dort ist die Installation sehr ausführlich und gut dokumentiert.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## scout

Hi,

I understand german, but I don't write it very well, sorry

I have the logitech 4000 pro, here is a quick howto:

first if you have a 2.6.6 kernel, then there is a small thing to do first, as explained in: http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3024

 *Quote:*   

> Edit /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/media/Kconfig.
> 
> Find the lines:
> 
> > config USB_PWC
> ...

 

Indeed, there was a warning during the compilation of the module, that's why it was marked as broken, but in fact wasn't.

This problem is gone in 2.6.7

Now, go on http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/

download the latest drivers and follow the instructions specific to your kernel described in the README file: they explain how to patch your kernel.

you have to enable video4linux in your kernel, but you already did this for your tv card, so it's ok.

Select the two modules pwc and pwcx in the USB related part of make menuconfig

 *Quote:*   

> <M> USB Philips Cameras
> 
>   <M>   PWCX decompressor module

 

Then, build the modules.

Then load them:

in the tarball there's adirectory for your kernel version (for example 2.6.4 for the 2.6 series) and in there there's a file philips.txt: read it because it describes the parameters to give to your module when you load it.

Example: i put in my /etc/modules.autolaod.d/kernel-2.6 :

 *Quote:*   

> pwc size=vga fps=5 fbufs=2 compression=2
> 
> pwcx

 

size=vga for 640x480

fps=5 for 5 fps: you can go until 15fps@640x480, not more, because there isn't enough bandwidth (explained here: http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/faq.html#Q3 )

fbufs=2 explained in philips.txt:I want good reactivity

compression=2 explained in philips.txt ...

now if you want to test your cam, either use xawtv, or mplayer with v4l support (needs v4l use flag)

mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/v4l/video1:width=640:height=480

also, you can emerge w3cam, and use the vidcat command.

example:

vidcat -d /dev/v4l/video0 -i tv -n pal -o image.jpg -p y -f jpeg

When my computer switches on, the light of the webcam is on, and that's disturbing, but in my /etc/conf.d/local.start, I put

vidcat -d /dev/v4l/video0 -i tv -n pal -o /dev/null -p y -f jpeg &

so that it takes a useless screenshot and makes the light go off at the end of the screenshot.

Hope this helps

If you manage to get the microphone working, please let me know.

----------

## Chol

Ich wollt meine Cam auch nochmal ans Laufen bringen, jetzt weiß ich nur nicht welches die beste Methode ist. Bei den QuickCam-Kernelmodulen steht "Connectix" dran und nix von Logitech, oder ist das dasselbe?

Alternativ gibt's ja auch noch den umständlichen Weg über die CVS-Treiber wie hier beschrieben.

Die eBuilds im portage sind denk ich mal nur für 2.4er Kernel und veraltet?

 :Confused: 

----------

## mog

Hallo, ich hab' auch 'ne Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro gekauft (aber noch nicht installiert). Ich wundere mich, ob bei der Webcam auch das sogenannte FaceTracking unter Linux funktioniert, oder ob das nur unter Windows laeuft (sorry US keyboard  :Laughing: )?

Und sollte es auch unter Linux funktionieren, muss man es irgendwie aktivieren  (z.B. zusaetzliche Treiber/Parameter) oder funktioniert es automatisch?

----------

## elpollodiablo

i tried to do everything in here, my cam works but only at low res.... i would like to get it working with vga res.

my kernel is the latest mm: v2.6.9-rc1-mm1

i emerged the masked usb-pcwx 

any idea????

michele

 *scout wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I understand german, but I don't write it very well, sorry
> 
> I have the logitech 4000 pro, here is a quick howto:
> ...

 

----------

## Neo_0815

Tjo http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/ ... leider wars das - siehe Heise oder dort lesen, der Treiber wird eingestellt ... derzeit hat der Author auch nicht vor das ganze in den Userspace wie nvidia's Modul zum Beispiel zu verschieben.

Tjo hab ich meine Cam für zukünftige Versionen umsonst gekauft oder ich bleib bei pre 2.6.9 Kerneln ...  :Neutral:  oder patche die Hooks aus <2.6.9 wieder rein ... kann aber nich Sinn der Sache sein.

Jemand ne andere Idee ausser neukaufen und Treiber selber schreiben?

MfG

----------

## atom2103

 *Quote:*   

> Jemand ne andere Idee ausser neukaufen und Treiber selber schreiben? 

 

OS wechseln

[edit] sorry. hab mir die seite durchgelesen und fand den inhalt etwas traurig bzw. ärgerlich. Damit mein ich das es ärgerlich ist das ein blöder hook solche ein problem sein kann.  :Sad:  Aber dann halt lieber ohne ... tja wenn man selbst keine cam von logitech hat is man ja auch nicht betroffen [/edit]

----------

## ralph

Nicht verzweifeln, es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7221.html

Der Treiber wird also wohl weiterentwickelt werden.

----------

## noleti

aber ohne den Binärteil sowie ich das verstehe... also nur mit der niedrigen Auflösung

----------

## toskala

yea right, grade wollte ich mir eine webcam kaufen, die PCVC840K und nun muss ich so einen müll lesen... *grummel*

zuweil bin ich schon ein wenig ungehalten über die herren kernel developer, ich meine halt, es gibt wirklich schlimmeres als einen hook, der es ermöglicht einen binary driver teil nachzuladen. hmpf!

naja, kauf ich halt doch mal ne webcam, schaun wir mal wieviel ich da rumpatchen muss damits rennt... aber das der gute herr cox das auch gerne wiederhaben will stimmt mich schon ganz freudig  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Die 820K hat n andern Chip ... vll langt dir die ja auch, die läuft noch 1a.

MfG

----------

## toskala

naja, das problem ist halt, dass nur die 840 den ccd chip hat, das wär schon fein von der bildqualität her, wenn ich jetzt schon fast n halbes mbit upstream hab  :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Das fand ich daran auch gut ... nur der Preis und mein mini Upload liessen mich bei der 820 bleiben  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## toskala

hihi, betreibst du die cam mit diesem binary treiber teil? oder wie machst du das jetzt?

----------

## Neo_0815

Na ich betreib sie mit dem ov511+ treiber, der kann auch ov518 chips ... und es läuft alles 1a ...

http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/

MfG

----------

## toskala

nagut, dann wirds eben jetzt try'n'error ... *quickcampro4000bestell*

----------

## je

Habe eine Philips Toucam Pro Pcvc740k

Nach langem rumgefummle hab ich das Mikro nun endlich zum laufen bewegt  :Smile: 

Um das eingebaute Mikro zu benutzen hab ich folgendes gemacht:

snd-usb-audio in den kernel einbauen (unter device drivers -> sound -> alsa -> alsa usb devices ->    usb audio/midi driver <snd-usb-audio>)

Folgende Option sollte deaktiviert sein: 

device drivers -> usb-support -> usb-audio-support <usb-audio>

So sollte es auch mit anderen USB Sound Devices funktionieren.

----------

## Inte

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Nicht verzweifeln, es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird:
> 
> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7221.html
> 
> Der Treiber wird also wohl weiterentwickelt werden.

 

Hat jemand von Euch was Neues gehört? Momentan hänge ich noch am 2.6.8-r10. Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten über die Implementierung in den >=2.6.9er Kerneln?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Inte

Falls es den einen oder anderen interessiert. Gerade bin ich auf folgendes Blog gestossen: http://mylinux.suzansworld.com/index.php?p=24

Scheinbar kümmert sich jetzt jemand anderes um den Treiber: http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/

----------

## Loci79

ich hab die Cam unter Kernel 2.6.11 problemlos ans laufen gekriegt, insofern funzt der Treiber also...

einziges Problem: er tut es scheinbar nur unter x86... auf meinem Athlon 64, selber kernel krieg ich das teil nich ans laufen... ich weiss nich mehr wo ich noch suchen soll...

Loci

----------

## modemlamer

hallo,

ich suche ne webcam die zum VideoMessaging ausreicht... für gute aufnahmen habe ich ne digicam...

die sache hat nur 2 wesentliche haken: ich bin nicht bereit mehr als 30EUR aus zu geben

und sie sollte mit meinem AMD K7 650MHz| gentoo|2.6.9er server klar kommen...(usb 2.0 is vorhanden)

hab nun sämtliche treats gelesen (deren sprache ich mächtig bin) und bin zu dem schluss gekommen das ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen bin  :Sad: 

ich schwanke zwischen Philipps | Dexxa | Logiblech QuickCam

welche sollte man denn nun bei ebay günstig besorgen??

brauche VideoMessaging support und webcam (bild via ftp alle 5min aufm webserver updaten) funktion...

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen??

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe eine Logitech Quick CAM Home VCAM-U1...mit welchem Treiber funktioniert diese?

Wird diese Kamera überhaupt von einem Linuxtreiber unterstützt?

G. Roland

----------

## Anarcho

Also meine Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro läuft jetzt auf meinem AMD64 mit den neuen Treibern wunderbar!

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

